# 15.43 lbs/6.998kg!



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

IMO, I've finally hit an ideal weight weenie benchmark. I have gotten my bike under 7kg.

listing:

Frame Ebay Frame 49cm 940 409.50
Fork Ebay Fork 347 94.05
Headset Generic Campy Drop-in 88	
Headset Spacers Bontrager Carbon 16 15.00
Stem Ritchey WCS 4-axis 90mm w/TI Bolts	103 57.99
Shifters SRAM Rival '09 329	
Handlebar Ritchey WCS Ergo Logic 42mm 225 68.99
Saddle Nashbar Glide 250 19.99
Seatpost Ritchey Carbon 1-Bolt 31.6 195 89.99
Seat Binder Campagnolo Carbon Binder 29 9.95
Front Derailleur + Braze On Adapter SRAM Rival '09	117 15.00
Rear Derailleur SRAM Rival '09 189	
Crankset SRAM 550 712	
Bottom Bracket SRAM GXP 127 649.00
Cassette SRAM OG-1070 230	
Chain KMC X10-SL 246 45.00
Brakes SRAM Rival '09 290	
Wheelset Flit Letica w/ Rimstrip 1294 399.99
Tubes Bontrager 48mm Valve 160 10.00
Tires Pro3 Race / Bonty X Lite Hardcase 448 75.00
Skewers KCNC 46 40.00
Cables/Housing Bontrager Cable/Housing 173 22.00
Pedals Ritchey WCS Peloton 236 99.99
Bar Tape Bontrager Gel 76 15.00
Bottle Cage Specialized Rib Cage Road x2 73 32.00
Cyclometer Cannondale ? 35 30.00
Bottle Cage Bolts/ Barrel Adjusters, etc 21 5.00
6995g	$2,203.44

Not bad for $2200~

Other than Tubes and Tires for next season, any other cheap places to take some weight off that may be a necessary replacement in the future?


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Picture? Sounds great value.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nope, must get under the UCI weight of 6.8kg

Saddle
Seatpost
Seatpost Clamp
HS
Cassette
Tune all your bolts and you will be a real WW!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been tempted to cut about 50-70mm off my seatpost, because I am nowhere near the minimum length on it. Its a huge 350mm.

I've been tempted to change out my cassette in the next two years or so. Switch to SRAM's RED cassette  (63g)

Going to Superlight tubes like Bontrager XXX Lite tubes would save me 50g, while two Continental Grand Prix 4000 RS would save me about 90-95g and would be the most effective weight savings.

This would barely bring me under 6800g by a few (6780) without any compromise to comfort or stability. Photo coming up~


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Obligatory Photo:

Went with a ride with the swim team that also is starting a Triathalon club at campus, so I had to show off my little clip-on bars~ Please ignore those >.>


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

lalahsghost said:


> IMO, I've finally hit an ideal weight weenie benchmark. I have gotten my bike under 7kg.


Nice job, but I have to say, having some arbitrary reference target like 7kg is just that...arbitrary. It's a complete fluke of the unit system used (a similarly arbitrary goal would be 15 lb, or 1 stone, or what have you). You could set a goal of 7.1kg and it would be no less or more arbitrary.

The ideal approach would be to set a goal of bike weight to rider weight. The ratio is independent of the unit of weight used.

So, you ride a 49cm frame -- I would guess you probably weigh less than 130lb?

Asad


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

asad137 said:


> Nice job, but I have to say, having some arbitrary reference target like 7kg is just that...arbitrary. It's a complete fluke of the unit system used (a similarly arbitrary goal would be 15 lb, or 1 stone, or what have you). You could set a goal of 7.1kg and it would be no less or more arbitrary.
> 
> The ideal approach would be to set a goal of bike weight to rider weight. The ratio is independent of the unit of weight used.
> 
> ...


130-135 throughout the year~

Honest to goodness, other than the wheels nothing on this bike was purchased ONLY for the purpose of being light. 
SRAM Rival? Cheap Ritchey WCS Products? I like the Worlds Colors on everything :blush2:  (hence the wcs pedals too) The frame was a warranty frame from itsall4sports instead of my 1300g frame. 

I'm glad it all came together well, and would like to just fine-tune anything that would be functionally benefiting in the future (when something wears, etc like I said)

It does feel nice to hit certain pre-established weight 'points' though


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I hear ya. I was stoked when I got my new bike and it was at 17lbs on the nose 

Asad


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

If $15 is not alot than Universal cycles has a seat clamp called the woodman death grip ti SL, mine comes in at 10.6g and l'm no lightweight rider compared to you,
that works out saving about 20g for $15 pretty hard to do that with most parts.
BTW did that fork come with the frame or did you buy it seperate and is that the uncut weight you listed for it?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

aussiebullet said:


> If $15 is not alot than Universal cycles has a seat clamp called the woodman death grip ti SL, mine comes in at 10.6g and l'm no lightweight rider compared to you,
> that works out saving about 20g for $15 pretty hard to do that with most parts.
> BTW did that fork come with the frame or did you buy it seperate and is that the uncut weight you listed for it?


Cut weight for the fork. I measured it on my lab's scale~

As for the seatpost clamp, having a cf seat tube without the aluminum insert on a cf seatpost, I'll trust Campy's little seat clamp... I think it's minimalistically elegant  That and I'll try to stick to rotational mass... or other things that will make a difference.... Student loans are kicking in... >.>


----------

